# Win MP3 downloads and eyewear in Revision's Show Us Your Ink contest



## Revision (Aug 29, 2012)

Tattoos and music go together like America and apple pie, so as a thank you to all of you for helping us reach the 50,000 fans mark on Facebook, we're giving away MP3 downloads for pics of your tats. Post a pic of your of your military-inspired or patriotic tattoo on our wall and then send a message to the Revision page to receive your MP3 code. On September 17th, we'll pick our 5 favorite tats and those people will win a pair of Revision eyewear of their choice. http://on.fb.me/Ou9Xhj


----------

